# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  ارسال پارمتر از طریق URL به گزارش استیمول ریپورت

## svhasvha

با سلام
دوستان گلم
کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه چطور میشه از طریق url بک پارامتر رو به ستیمول ریپورت بفرسیم؟

----------


## fakhravari

aspx ya mvc کار میکنید؟

----------


## svhasvha

> aspx ya mvc کار میکنید؟


ممنون از توجهتون

aspx

----------


## fakhravari

باید سمت کد با query string بگیرد و در برنامه با وریبل بایند کنید
StiReport report = new StiReport();report.Load(".//Reports//Report_eghamat.mrt");
report.Compile();
report["@mahal"] = ComboBox1.Text;
report.Render();
report.Show();
مثال در @mahal

----------


## fakhravari

یا
report.Dictionary.DataSources["DataSourceName"].Parameters["ParameterName"].Value = value;

----------


## fakhravari

یا 
st.Dictionary.Variables["ReportPrint"].Value="xxx";

----------

